# Journal: Betta Life Story



## Lunatic (Jan 23, 2018)

Okay, it's time to start my journal, really excited for this!
I wanted to make a journal about all of my male bettas, their tank, daily life, and some updates along the way. 
Stay tuned for a friendly fun journal through the life of my bettas, and me.

I will make a purposeful entry every time one happens, but daily I will check in and post.

We are going to be talking briefly about how I began keeping bettas, and then mostly about the current stuff.
I have been really busy with the bettas lately, it's not as hectic as it used to be, now that I moved them to the same tank.
Okay, blabbed enough, now we can start this journal!


----------



## Lunatic (Jan 23, 2018)

*Journal: Betta Life Story*
_Entry #1_

I thought I would just list all my bettas, and write a little paragraph about each one, okay?
Okay, here goes nothing!

*Martin*
_Adoption: 8/11/18 PetSmart
Type: Rosetail Halfmoon
Gender: Male_

Well, Martin is my favorite betta, little does everyone know, but he's so beautiful!
I actually went to the store to pick up a classic VT betta, but he stood out way too much to pass up, his fins were simply gorgeous by how long and thick they are.
He was in some dirty water, but great condition, so I brought him home. I actually haven't bought a betta from PetSmart in a long time, so this was the first.
I got him labeled as "Premium Rosetail Male" but even though premium isn't a thing really, he is fit to be called that!
He's been a magnificent betta so far, loving his planted side, plenty of thick leaves to lay on and swim around.

*Luna*
_Adoption: 1/17/18 PetCo
Type: Halfmoon
Gender: Male_

Luna has a huge background story, so let's tell it!
I got my very first betta years after breaking from the hobby and was completely new at the time.
Winter of 2016, I went to PetSmart with my dad to pick up a betta, because he said it was a great time to start again.
I had a wonderful time caring for Luna, he was my first betta in over five years, so that made me really new to this hobby.
Sadly, he passed away in early 2017, and I moved on leaving the name Luna in the grave. I then bought another betta a year later, on the very same day, naming it Luna after the previous, just to relive those moments.

*Nico*
_Adoption: 7/26/18 PetCo
Type: HMPK
Gender: Male _

I have never owned a plakat betta, so he's my first one!
When I went to PetCo a couple months back, I saw this guy and really wanted to get him, so I did.
He was brought home and introduced into a divided ten gallon tank with silk plants.
Later, he got live plants and was kept there for another month or so before being moved into the 20 gallon long, divided betta tank.
I love him a lot, he flares at the mirror, does a silly dance for food, but surprisingly hates bloodworms or any frozen foods, only pellets for this guy.

*Santiago*
_Adoption: 3/30/18 PetCo
Type: Crowntail
Gender: Male_

Santiago, one of the most interestingly colored betta, haven't ever owned a yellow betta before him!
I went with my family to PetCo, we were actually there for bettas, and I planned to get two for the empty tanks that I had set up.
He jumped out at me when I was choosing a female betta, so I made the choice to get him too!
My brother was with me too, he was picking up a 29 gallon tank for hermit crabs, so this was a good chance to buy some bettas.
I came home with him and female betta, which lived in a ten gallon tank, while he had to stay in an unfiltered three gallon while my dad ordered an emergency filter for him.

I am really proud and lucky to own these amazing bettas, they have each made a good place in my heart where I will remember them by.
Bettas have always been a big passion of mine, they are special fish with the most amazing personalities, each has a different one!
I like to help others with their bettas, whether setting up a new tank, or dealing with a problem, I am here to help!


----------



## Lunatic (Jan 23, 2018)

*Journal: Betta Life Story*
_Entry #1_

I thought to post a photo of the tank, and listing the plants and equipment would help, so here's that.
Okay, so the tank is 20 gallons, it's divided into four sections, and has live plants.
I have java ferns, and lots of assorted anubias in this tank, along with a small dwarf sword.
It's filtered by four sponges on each side, which is my favorite part, sponge filters are the bomb.


----------



## Lunatic (Jan 23, 2018)

*Journal: Betta Life Story*
_Entry #2_

So, for some reason, Luna's sponge filter has decided to stop working on the main line, but fortunately, my pump has two outlets, so I connected it to the other opening for now.
I am not sure why it stopped working, but I noticed it wasn't pumping air to just that one when the lights came on.
Today is water change day, so perfect timing to figure out why it stopped.


----------



## AshenEmberose (Aug 29, 2018)

I'd love to know what the tank dividers are called and where to buy them! I got a divider for my 10 gal tank but its see through and I dont want my boys to get too stressed out.


----------



## Lunatic (Jan 23, 2018)

AshenEmberose said:


> I'd love to know what the tank dividers are called and where to buy them! I got a divider for my 10 gal tank but its see through and I dont want my boys to get too stressed out.




Oh, they are from LifeWithPets.
You can order them on lifewithpetsgci.com 


Message sent using iPad with Tapatalk


----------



## Mhaire (Jul 31, 2017)

They are worth every penny.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Oh, they are from LifeWithPets.
> You can order them on lifewithpetsgci.com
> 
> Message sent using iPad with Tapatalk


I bought mine from there as well! they work so slick!


----------



## Lunatic (Jan 23, 2018)

Tree said:


> I bought mine from there as well! they work so slick!



Yes, they really are!
I have always bought my dividers from there ever since I found out about them.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunatic (Jan 23, 2018)

I was getting a package in the mail which contained duckweed and hornwort trimmings to use in my betta tanks, so I ended up setting up a new tank for a betta, and have to do another for the duckweed alone.
Here's what the 2.5 gallon tank looks like, currently housing a male OHM betta.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I love and hate duck weed. LOL I have it everywhere and it gets everywhere. But it helps shade the plants from getting algae growth on them. and it is pretty <3

tip for ya. never throw duckweed down the drain. always throw it outside. you don't want it spreading into other places.


----------



## Lunatic (Jan 23, 2018)

I haven't been very good about keeping on track here with this thread, but here's a late update.

The duckweed and hornwort died, it all melted away slowly but surely, and the duckweed had driven me nuts, it really does get everywhere!
I am not having the best luck with my bettas, one died, and two are suffering from swim bladder and fin biting, my only healthy one is my male OHMPK.
The bettas are going to be scaled down, all my tanks are now ten gallons or under, the 20 gallons long is being shut down for now, with no future plans to set it up again.
My live plants also started to show signs of troubles, so I sold them to a nice person I did business with.

I am now keeping the two sick bettas, after the swim bladder is fixed, in small cricket containers which are just the right size for them, and will be adding almond leaves to give the water tons of tannins for healthy growth.
Although these tanks are only 2.2 gallons, they just might work out because of the betta who keeps fin nipping, his tanks have always been way too open, and I am hoping that this is the fix to his issues.
It's not been easy, losing Luna for the second time, but we are moving on and hoping that things will be better later, it's been so odd recently.
I will be back on here after a couple days to post another update, but for now, I have to do a lot of consecutive daily basis water changes with the salt and all the works, it's almost hard to keep up, hoping to catch a break soon.

Lunatic


----------



## Lunatic (Jan 23, 2018)

@RussellTheShihTzu

Wondering if you could change the title of this thread?
If so, please change it to My Betta Diary.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Closing at OP's request.


----------

